# Tax on interest



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

If you get interest from a dutch bank account and its taxed here do you still list it on the schedule B.

TIA

Bernie


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes. Unless the U.S.-Netherlands tax treaty says otherwise, you would list the gross interest on Schedule B in Part I. You would also fill out Part III. You can take a Foreign Tax Credit using IRS Form 1116 for the foreign income tax paid on that interest.

You also need to report the account on IRS Form 8938 and/or FinCEN Form 114 if you meet the thresholds for filing either or both of those forms. Occasionally IRS Form 3520 (or 3520-A) applies in certain circumstances depending on the type of account that paid the interest.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.I thought as much but someone tried to tell me otherwise.

Bernie


----------



## sardoc (Mar 28, 2016)

berniej said:


> if you get interest from a dutch bank account and its taxed here do you still list it on the schedule b.
> 
> Tia
> 
> bernie


yes


----------

